# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Frog Calendar 2010!!!

## John Clare

Get your official FrogForum.net 2010 Calendar and we will donate 100% of all profits to Amphibian Ark, *the* charity that helps save Endangered Species of Frogs and Toads.

http://www.cafepress.com/FrogForum

----------


## Ebony

Very very cool..I sooo want one. Would I be looking at $36.50NZ, oh and I wonder what postage would be?  What ever it is, it would be so worth it. The photo's are forever :Smile:

----------


## John Clare

I'm not sure what it would be in NZ $ - I think in the checkout process you can select other currencies to view but don't hold me to that.  In any case, they send merchandise around the world - we've been using cafepress over at caudata.org for years with a lot of success.

----------


## Ebony

Yes, you can John but it doesn't have little wee NZ :Big Grin: . I converted From AUD.

----------


## John Clare

Well if you use your credit card, your credit card company does the conversion for you.

----------


## Ebony

That's true, Thanks :Smile:  I hope you get lots of interest as its a great Calendar :Big Applause:

----------


## Kerry1968

It's not fair! I wanted a Caudata.org calendar this year as I voted on which photos to go in the calendar, then you go and say that you're going to bring out an axolotl calendar, so I got to get one of those! Now there's a frog calendar too, I can't afford all three!

Looks like I'll have to send some hints out for birthday/Christmas prezzies!

----------


## Tom

Hmm are those all yours or Kurts frogs? They are amazing.

----------


## John Clare

Two of them are Kurt's frogs.  One is Laura Raulston's.  The rest are either zoo residents or animals I photographed in the field.  I actually think I may replace one of the photos because I got an idea for one I took in tropical rainforest last year.

----------


## Kurt

Could you make a second calender, you know an alternative to the first? That way you won't have to make any changes. I fear someone may order the calender because whats in it now, then you change out a photo and they are very disappointed when it arrives with a different photo. Besides with two Frog Forum calenders we get more of Kerry's money  :Big Grin: 

If you have the time, I have the frogs, including the new rococo toad, some sweet fire-bellied toads, blue dart, clown treefrogs, red-banded rubber frogs, and so on.

----------


## John Clare

Unfortunately you can only offer one calendar at a time unless you pay for the premium shop.  As for your frogs, I'll need new photos for next year's calendar  :Wink: .

----------


## Kurt

OK they are here whenever you need them.

----------


## John Clare

The October frog has been changed to something more colourful (taken when I visited the tropics in March 2008).

----------


## Kerry1968

Thanks for that Kurt! You being mean to me  :Frown:

----------


## Kurt

I was? I thought I was joking around.

----------


## into

> I was? I thought I was joking around.


No one gets your jokes kurt!  :Smile:

----------


## Kurt

No one?!  :Frown:  Aw, man!

----------


## Ebony

Hey...I got that one :Big Grin:

----------


## Kerry1968

I was JOKING!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Kurt

Whew! What a relief!

----------


## John Clare

Well, the calendar made a total profit of $48.50.  I have just sent 100% of this (actually $50) to Amphibian Ark.  There will be a new calendar for 2011 available soon.

----------


## Kurt

Awesome, can't wait to see it and buy it! I do hope you use the pics you took at Ray's, especially the bumble bees.

----------


## John Clare

If you want to help, why not go through my photo albums and pick some photos you like?

----------


## 1beataway

You could totally sell your pictures in a non-calendar fashion.

----------


## John Clare

> You could totally sell your pictures in a non-calendar fashion.


That's very flattering, thank you  :Smile: .

----------


## 1beataway

> That's very flattering, thank you .


 
You're very welcome.  :Smile:  But I'm very serious too. There's one pic I would probably buy in a heartbeat if you sold your pictures.

----------


## John Clare

Which one is that?

----------


## 1beataway

_Reinwardt's Flying Frog - Rhacophorus reinwardtii, picture 6 of 59 from photo album "Favorite Frog and Toad Photos."_

----------


## Jace

*Sorry, John.  I had no idea about the calander otherwise I would have totally bought one.  When can we order for 2011?  Is there anyway to incorporate the photos of the winners from the "Frog Picture of the Month"?  I am sure most who have received the honour would give permission to have their photos reprinted-especially if it went to such a great cause.  MIght help increase sales, too. *

----------


## Paul Rust

*Why not consider using the photo of the month winners for the next year's calendar. This would encourage involvement in the competition and a great reward for the winners to see their photos in the calendar.* 

*EDIT: I guess I should read the prior posts a little better. Great idea Jo.*

----------


## 1beataway

I, also, wish I had known about the calendar, but I wasn't online much at all during the time I'm sure you were selling them, because my hard drive crashed. Every year, I buy a frog calendar.  :Big Grin:

----------


## John Clare

The photo of the month winners are generally not a viable option for a calendar like this because the images are too low in resolution, and/or once you see them close up you realise aspects are not in focus, etc.  I also like the control I have because I'm only dealing with my own photos - less of an issue when selling things.

----------


## Paul Rust

*Maybe we need a FrogForum store that sells official merchandise including your calendar. I would purchase apparel to wear to trade shows for* *advertisement of the site.*

----------


## Jace

*I think the Frog Forum online store is an excellent idea!  I would fully support it.  Would it be possible to have our personal frog photos put onto, say, a mug?  If we could customize certain merchandise, I am sure it would be really popular.  And keeping the photos small on a t-shirt or mug or something would not require top quality photos.  Great suggestion, Paul.*

----------


## Paul Rust

> *I think the Frog Forum online store is an excellent idea! I would fully support it. Would it be possible to have our personal frog photos put onto, say, a mug? If we could customize certain merchandise, I am sure it would be really popular. And keeping the photos small on a t-shirt or mug or something would not require top quality photos. Great suggestion, Paul.*


*That is a good idea too. Even if John couldn't customize them it would be great to have items with some sort of FrogForum logo.*

----------


## Jace

*I agree.  I think our sponsors and supporters should be on items too.  I would proudly wear something with Amphibian Ark on it-or NW Amphibian Rescue.  Pair that with a photo from John's, Kurt's or your collection and I think there would be a lot of interest. *

----------


## Kurt

> If you want to help, why not go through my photo albums and pick some photos you like?


Here are the first eight I have picked. My choices are based upon the use of vibrant colors, while at the same time trying to avoid making the list dart frog heavy.

----------


## Kurt

Here are the last four.

----------


## 1beataway

I like Kurt's picks.  :Big Grin: 

And I think the store idea is a good one. I would totally buy a frog shirt.

----------


## John Clare

I am just one guy.  There's a lot of work involved there.  When I do the calendar I'll try to add some items to the cafepress store.

----------


## Jace

*Great photo selections, Kurt.  Is that McFatty I see in there, too?  Love it.  Definitely be buying one of those.*

*Sorry, John-sometimes we forget in our enthusiasm how much work is involved.  And it usually falls on you and Kurt to pull it all together.  If there is anything I can do to help, please let me know. *

----------


## 1beataway

I just assumed John = Superman.

Ditto what Jace said. If there's any way to help, let us know.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Paul Rust

> I am just one guy. There's a lot of work involved there. When I do the calendar I'll try to add some items to the cafepress store.


* Sweet!*
*Thanks John. Put the troops to work if you have to, we have graphic deigners and lots of other talent here.*

----------


## Kurt

> I just assumed John = Superman.
> 
> Ditto what Jace said. If there's any way to help, let us know.


I am Superman, John is Aquaman, Paul is Batman, and Ebony is Wonder Woman. Oh ****, I just revealed out secret identities!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kurt

> I am just one guy. There's a lot of work involved there. When I do the calendar I'll try to add some items to the cafepress store.


Posting one artwork to Cafe Press is free. Multiple art works cost money. I can do art work for T-shirts and stuff, I did the logo for IPMS Patriot and the most recent one for NEHS. The clown treefrog artwork in my signature is a piece I did with the intention of making frog themed T-shirts.

Here are three more I did.

----------


## Paul Rust

*I love this Kurt, I mean "Superman"*

----------


## Paul Rust

*@ Kurt,*
*How about putting some designs on a poll and let the community decide our new logo?*

----------


## Jace

*I agree-that would look great on a t-shirt.  Most frog shirts I find are too cartoony or with rather dumb sayings on them.  I would love to see shirts that portray the frogs as they are, without wearing clothing or "talking". *

----------


## Paul Rust

> *I agree-that would look great on a t-shirt. Most frog shirts I find are too cartoony or with rather dumb sayings on them. I would love to see shirts that portray the frogs as they are, without wearing clothing or "talking".*


* I agree jo, anthropomorphism ruins the look.*

----------


## Kurt

Eco-wear makes good shirts, if you like red-eyes. They used to have a "Frogs of the World" shirt in their catalogue, that had an American bullfrog, ornate horned frog, blue dart frog, bumble bee dart frog, blue jeans dart frog, golden mantella, blue-legged mantella, painted reed frog, Malaysian horned frog, Suriname toad, red-eyed leaf frog, White's treefrog, and Eurasian green toad.

A while back I was working on something similar. It was going to be a treefrogs t-shirt. I did the art work from photo's I found on the internet, I don't know about the legality of that so I abandoned the project.

I guess I could make up a whole new batch of frog artworks based on photos from here.

----------


## Paul Rust

*I'm not well versed on Cafe Press but I was thinking T-shirts with a small Frog Forum logo on the left side of the front and a full graphic on the back. Of course in male and female versions.*

----------


## Jace

*Kurt, I think you would find a lot of interest among Forum members if you did do something.  I really like Pauls' suggestion as well. * 

*I've honestly never heard of Cafe Press, but if Frog Forum merchandise is sold on there, count me in!*

----------


## Ebony

Me too. If its not too expensive to post. Imagine walking down the street and seeing someone wearing a Frog Forum T-shirt. I would just about give them a hug  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Jace

*Maybe we should set up a bail fund for Ebony...what are the charges, officer??  unsolicited hugging, you say!??  lol*

----------


## Kurt

I did this art work tonight based on one of John photos. What do you think?

----------


## Ebony

That's really cool Kurt. :Frog Smile:

----------


## 1beataway

> I am Superman, John is Aquaman, Paul is Batman, and Ebony is Wonder Woman. Oh ****, I just revealed out secret identities!


Aww, man. I was wrong. I thought John was Superman, you were Batman, Ebony was Aquaman, and Paul was Wonder Woman.




> I did this art work tonight based on one of John photos. What do you think?


All of your frogs are so cool. And I'm digging the T-shirt idea.

----------


## John Clare

If you can make a very high resolution version of that dart frog, with smooth, non-clunky edges, then I'll do it.

----------


## Paul Rust

> I did this art work tonight based on one of John photos. What do you think?


 *It's perfect!*



> If you can make a very high resolution version of that dart frog, with smooth, non-clunky edges, then I'll do it.


 *Thanks John*

----------


## Jace

*It looks awesome, Kurt.  You have definite talent-jealous!!*

----------


## Kurt

I am using PC Paint, so I don't know how I can improve it. I will make a colage design and try to get my hands on Photoshop.

----------


## John Clare

Kurt, please read this: CafePress.com : Customer Service : Beginners Image Workshop

----------


## Kurt

OK got it.

----------


## Brian

> I am using PC Paint, so I don't know how I can improve it. I will make a colage design and try to get my hands on Photoshop.


You might try using GIMP, it's way more powerful than Paint. The GIMP is also free from GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program so it's a much better value than Photoshop.

----------


## Paul Rust

> You might try using GIMP, it's way more powerful than Paint. The GIMP is also free from GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program so it's a much better value than Photoshop.


 *Nice, thanks for the link!*

----------


## Kurt

OK I have done a bit of art but I am far from done. So tonight I put together a concept piece of what the final product might look like. It is just a rough sketch, it will be tweeked a lot. So without further ado, here it is.

----------


## 1beataway

Love it, Kurt. 

Except for your choice of frogs. Redo the whole thing.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kurt

I plan on redoing it.

----------


## Jace

*That actually looks really neat, Kurt.  I really like the idea of various frogs/toads surrounding the wording. *

----------


## Ebony

Way cool Kurt. :Big Applause:

----------


## Paul Rust

> OK I have done a bit of art but I am far from done. So tonight I put together a concept piece of what the final product might look like. It is just a rough sketch, it will be tweeked a lot. So without further ado, here it is.


 *That is really good Kurt. I love it!*

----------


## Kurt

Thanks everyone. Being CafePress and all, I was also thinking we could offer up the indivisual frogs on coffee mugs.

----------


## Paul Rust

> Thanks everyone. Being CafePress and all, I was also thinking we could offer up the indivisual frogs on coffee mugs.


* Absolutely. And with the FrogForum.net text also?*

----------


## Jace

*I think that is a great idea!  Count me in!*

----------


## John Clare

What resolution is it Kurt?

----------


## Kurt

> * Absolutely. And with the FrogForum.net text also?*


Probably.

----------


## Kurt

> What resolution is it Kurt?


Don't know yet, still working on it. Hopefully in a week or two I will have a finished product(s).

----------


## John Clare

Well, no offense, but if you don't know the resolution right now, even approximately, it may work out that you spending another week on it is a waste of time.  If it doesn't meet the resolution requirements I've already linked to you (that cafepress page) then this is a non-starter.

----------

